# GERD & IBS-C



## beaudud2 (Apr 25, 2004)

I've been dealing with IBS-C for several years now. Usually it's controllable but I feel that every flare-up is preceded/accompanied by an increase in my GERD. When the GERD increases it seems that there is a dramatic increase in the volume of acid in my stomach, sometimes to the point where I feel like I am going to choke on phlegm. I also get a pain in my upper back between my shoulder blade & spine. Then my IBS-C symptoms increase dramatically, constipation & left lower abdominal pain. Does anyone else have this pattern?


----------



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

I have the same problem. I also get the constipation and left lower abdominal pain. I almost feel as though I have an acidy feeling stomach. I get his often right around that time of the month (for the week before, during and a couple days after) and then I am fine again. Except for that time each month, my IBS is pretty much under control since I exclude all dairy products from my diet.


----------



## bein2004 (Jun 2, 2004)

I also have constipation related ibs. But don't have left lower ab pain. Mine is in upper right center ab. under rib cage. Burning pain goes to right shoulder blade esp when it is strong. Am planning to be tested for celiac. Have tried many meds some no longer available


----------

